# Meetings > Workshops >  Media server λέσχης

## Tenorism

O πρώην forum server με τα εξής χαρακτηριστικά:

P4 2GHz
2GB Ram
2x80 GB hd σε raid
Kworld-LTV883RF tv capture (ευγενική προσφορά panste)

*αναβαθμίστηκε* 

Microsoft winblows *ΤΕΛΟΣ*

Στη θέση τους μπήκε 
Gentoo Linux με Gnome και όλα τα καλούδια.

Περιμένουμε την πρόταση του zabounis για την ηχητική κάλυψη της λέσχης και προχωράμε σε full streaming από τη λέσχη, των fest και γενικώς... Εκτός αυτού το μηχανάκι είναι κανονικό desktop με ότι χρειάζεται κανείς στη λέσχη από browsers, winbox, openoffice με ελληνικά και διορθωτή, gaim για irc κλπ.
Το πρώτο crash test σε stream με vlc ήταν απολύτως επιτυχές και έδωσε ένα super cpu load 50-55% με 15 connections του 1,2Mbit το καθένα. Αν γίνει και relay τότε μπορεί άνετα να γίνει και stream σε όλο το δίκτυο. 

Με γειά μας

----------


## dti

Μπράβο, να το "εγκαινιάσουμε" στην comdex!

----------


## Tenorism

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω πως το μηχανάκι κάνει και αυτόματα relay την εκπομπή "Τα ξεκαλουπώματα" του διδύμου trackman-zabounis.

----------


## Tenorism

> Μπράβο, να το "εγκαινιάσουμε" στην comdex!


Στην comdex θα πάει το δεύτερο μηχανάκι που ετοιμάζω... Αναμείνατε

----------


## socrates

Αααα μπράβο βρε Ζαχαρία... ήταν κάτι που έλειπε από το προηγούμενο workshop με τους καθηγητές πληροφορικής.

Η είμαστε ευρυζωνικό δίκτυο ή δεν είμαστε!

----------


## spirosco

Το μηχανακι που ετοιμαζει τωρα ο Ζαχαριας, θα διαθετει TV tuner/Video In card
και μεσω vlc θα μπορει να κανει all day long stream μεσα απο τον χωρο της εκθεσης.

Το εν λογω stream θα γινεται relay απο τον νεο stream server της λεσχης καθως και απο οποιον αλλο το επιθυμει.

----------


## Trackman

Ένα μπράβο στα παιδιά  ::

----------


## ngia

μη χαίρεσαι .. μία από τις εφαρμογές θα είναι εκπομπή zabounis-trackman στο studio της λέσχης με τον media να streamάρει ήχο-εικόνα ..

----------


## spirosco

Μια ιδεα απο το γραφικο περιβαλλον του server (gnome).

----------


## spirosco

Παρτε και το background σε 1024 & 1280.

----------


## paravoid

> Μια ιδεα απο το γραφικο περιβαλλον του server (gnome).


Δεν πιστεύω στα μάτια μου...

Είστε logged in σε γραφικό περιβάλλον με root........;
Jesus.

----------


## spirosco

Χαλαρωσε, μην μας παθεις και κανα εγκεφαλικο.

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## lambrosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> Μια ιδεα απο το γραφικο περιβαλλον του server (gnome).
> 
> 
> Δεν πιστεύω στα μάτια μου...
> 
> Είστε logged in σε γραφικό περιβάλλον με root........;
> Jesus.


Μα ξέρεις πόσο χρονοβόρο είναι να φτιάχνεις group και δικαιώματα για τους χρήστες, 
και αν θες να κάνεις κάτι άλλο να κάνεις συνέχεια su...???  ::   ::  
Για σου ρε Paravoid... εδώ τα Windows το χουν κόψει εδώ και καιρό το πάντρεμα του Administrator με τον default χρήστη (αν τους έκοβε να απαιτουν και στην αρχική εγκατάσταση και κάναν κωδικό για τον Admin μιας και σε όλα σχεδόν μπαίνεις με Administrator και enter) 
και εμείς επιμένουμε "Ελληνικά"....  ::

----------


## xrg

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> Μια ιδεα απο το γραφικο περιβαλλον του server (gnome).
> 
> 
> Δεν πιστεύω στα μάτια μου...
> 
> Είστε logged in σε γραφικό περιβάλλον με root........;
> Jesus.


Όντως, είναι τραγικό.
Είναι σαν να κάνεις παρουσίαση σε τηλεοπτικό show με ξεκούμπωτο το φερμουάρ του παντελονιού!
Όσο όμορφα και να είναι όλα τ'άλλα, όλοι το φερμουάρ θα προσέξουν.

----------


## spirosco

Oπα σας βρε security advisors, ανακαλυψατε κενο ασφαλειας στoν top secret server της λεσχης 
που παρεπιπτοντως τον χρησιμοποιει ο καθενας και ως workstation...οου μαι γκαντ  ::  

bedazzled, το εικονιδιο προειδοποιει καποιους να σεβαστουν τον χρονο 
που σπαταλησαν καποιοι αλλοι για να στησουν το μηχανακι  :: 

Γεια σου Λααααμπροοοοοο  :: 

edit.
Για να μην παρεξηγηθω, η παρατηρηση του παιδιου με τη μυγα ειναι σωστη παντως π.χ. για εναν production server.

----------


## ngia

tenorism δεν πρόλαβες ...  ::

----------

